# سؤال من طبيب...إلى المهندسين



## الطبيب المسلم (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
جزاكم الله خيرا
أخوكم طبيب قلب...ورسالة الماجستير التي أقوم بعملها

أقوم فيها بحساب معدل التوتر الحاصل على جدار القلب الداخلي طبقا ل
Law of Laplace
وهذه هي صورة المعادلة النهائية





LVEP = هو الضغط داخل القلب بالملليميتر زئبق

_R__θ_ _ , __Rϕهي أنصاف أقطار لإحدى حجرات القلب_
σ = هي التوتر الحاصل على جدار القلب الداخلي
ووحدة قياس هذا التوتر هي
Dyn/cm2
سؤالي -بارك الله فيكم-
لكي أصل إلى وحدة القياس Dyn/cm2
...فهل أقوم بقياس _R__θ_ _ , __Rϕ_
_بالملليميتر أم بالسنتيمتر أم بالمتر_
جزيتم خيرا
​


----------



## أحمدبيك (19 مارس 2012)

الصورة لا تفتح عندي ..


----------



## عاشقه النسيج (26 مارس 2012)

دكتورنا العزيز . حول كل الوحدات بالملميتر أفضل ألك بالشغل


----------

